# What do you spend on a MONTHLY average???



## Allure Ranch (Jan 22, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]I thought it would be interesting for all of us to get a precise idea of what everyone else is spending on a *MONTHLY *average for your horses on feed cost. [/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_


[SIZE=12pt]*What state do you reside:*_ I reside in San Antonio, TX_[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_


[SIZE=12pt]*How many horses do you own presently:*_ I presently own (64) horses_[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_


[SIZE=12pt]*What is your feed (grain) cost:*_ I buy(60) bags of Safe & Sound Feed each month at $11.95 per bag totaling $717.00 per month _[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_


[SIZE=12pt]*What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa:*_ I buy (60) bales of alfalfa at $13.95 per square bale totaling $837.00 per month and (4) round bales of coastal every (2) weeks during the winter at $75.00 per bale totaling $600.00 per month_[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_

*[SIZE=12pt]My sum total monthly is a whooping: $2154.00[/SIZE]*


----------



## Minimor (Jan 22, 2009)

Let's see....1 load (133 bales) of small square timothy/alfalfa per month at $620

$200 worth of small square timothy bales, $90 for small square straw bales,

4 bags of Frontrunner Phase 2 pellets = $60

12 bags of rolled oats = $120

3 boxes of Equest mineral = $110

What's that come to? $1200? I knew I didn't want to know the grand total!!

I live in Manitoba and have less than half as many horses as you do.


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 22, 2009)

And you are not counting in the costs of vaccinations, dental work, farrier work, incidental veterinary costs, shipping, showing, advertising...just off the top of my head.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 22, 2009)

What state do you reside: Maryland - The DC/Metro Area to be exact!

How many horses do you own presently: 6 Miniature Horses & I Quarter Horse X (who is an easy keeper)

What is your feed (grain) cost:

-Grain, 16 bags / month = $192

-Beet Pulp, 8 bags / month = $104

What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa:

-12 bales Alfalfa hay / month = $168

-10 bales Orchard (grass) hay or equal / month = $70

~$534 a month. Less than $100 per head, so I am happy - except this doesn't include supplements, salt/mineral licks, vet, farrier, etc. etc.. Added, my horses have VERY limited pasture due to our location and seasons.. even in spring and summer the grass doesn't offer more than just a snack..


----------



## weerunner (Jan 22, 2009)

I live in Nova Scotia Canada

I have 6 miniatures, 3 of which are pregnant.

I spend ~1000$ per year on hay.

Grain/pelleted feed cost 90$ per month.

Salt licks 5$ per month

So feeding my babies cost me a grand total of 197$ per month.

Looks like I'm low man on the totem pole. I do have 2 acres of paddocks that the minis graze on all summer, so I dont have to feed much hay in the daytime in summer.

Having minis to love..... PRICELESS

Mind you this does not include vet fees, booster shots, wormer or bedding. You can almost double that number if you want to include everything.


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 22, 2009)

What state do you reside?: Ontario, Canada

How many horses do you own?: 3

What is your grain/feed cost?: $35/mo. (a bag of Gro 'n Win)

What are you spending on hay?: 1 large square bale of grass hay is about $70. Lasts about 1 1/2 mos.

Per month total: Around...$70.00


----------



## Mona (Jan 22, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]*What state do you reside:*_ I reside in Ontario, Canada_[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_


[SIZE=12pt]*How many horses do you own presently:*_ I presently own 13 horses_[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_


[SIZE=12pt]*What is your feed (grain) cost:*_ I am currently only graining my stallion, no other horses at this time. Cost for him a month is about $6.00 _[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_


[SIZE=12pt]*What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa:*_ I feed close to 35 bales per month,(more on the extremely cold days) so that is about $140/mo on my hay._[/SIZE]
_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_

*[SIZE=12pt]My total monthly sum is less than: $150.00. I should also note that these are winter costs. I feed grain to more horses in the Spring and Fall, so grain costs are much higher for me at that time, but I don't feed hay all summer long, so that is knocked way back to almost nothing for the summer.[/SIZE]*


----------



## Shari (Jan 22, 2009)

*What state do you reside:* I reside in NW Oregon

*How many horses do you own presently:* two minis, one Icelandic and one B sized Jenny donkey.

*What is your feed (grain) cost:* Bought a bag of wheat bran which costs $23.95 for 50lbs and last 4 +months .. I do Fed Vitamins and it comes out..approx. $20.00 a month for 4 equines.

*What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa*: I hay our place and sell half, so the hay doesn't cost me any thing. (But if I want to keep all the hay next year.. would be aprrox $300.00 for a years supply of hay, that could feed more horses than I currently have.)

Last month I bought 1 bag of Alfalfa chop when we had the Artic snow event. It cost $12.50 a bag. I don't normally buy extras unless there is extreme weather like that.

So the monthly expenditure, is costing me Approx... $30.00 a month for 4 equines....

(Not counting worming, trims .. that would add another $57.00 a month for all 4 - $87.00 a month total.)


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 22, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]*[/SIZE]*

What state do you reside: Missouri



[SIZE=12pt]*How many horses do you own presently:* I presesntly own 24.5 but 28 live on the farm.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*What is your feed (grain) cost:* I buy roughly 30 bags of feed per month, comes out to $480 per month[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*[/SIZE]What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa:* I feed on average 1 round bale orchard/grass mix per week and 1 square bale of orchard/grass (same mixture but better quality than my round bales) per week. Round bales are $45, square are $4.50.

So, just feed and hay comes to $678 per month or $25 per horse per month. However, when I add in shavings, treats, wormer, kelp, supplements, vaccine and farrier, my cost per horse is $95 per month (based on 2008 actuals). Does not include training fees, registration, microchips, show fees, stud fees, dental or other medical things.

My base total is $2660 per month.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 22, 2009)

* What state do you reside: I reside in British Columbia, Canada

* How many horses do you own presently: I presently own 14 horses

* What is your feed (grain) cost: Only my young stock (weanlings and 1-2yr olds) are being grained right now and the total is $38/mnth

* What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa: I feed large squares of alfalfa, mixed grass hay which I bring in by the transport load in fall. They cost me $71 each and I feed about about 5 bales every three months which works out to about $118/mnth

So that total is $156/mnth not including salt, and minerals. That is a grand total of $1772. per year (slightly over $126/per horse per year) not counting the extra supplements i might add at various times.


----------



## ruffian (Jan 22, 2009)

I live in Freeland, Michigan

We have 22 miniatures, 4 of which are in foal.

With temps @ 20 and below, everybody gets grain twice a day - grain bill is $~ 500 month

Hay - 3 bales/day @ $4 each - $360

Equine JR 4 bags a month @ 25 each - $100

7 heated water buckets going 24/7 - priceless

Sorry - I cannot add that up - it will just depress me.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 22, 2009)

I live in Duvall, WA

I have approx 43 horses now but not all are mine

I buy 20 bags of grain @ $15/bag = $300/mo

I feed grass/alf mix & go thru approx $1200/mo in hay

My shavings cost me $600/mo

My supplements are $120/mo

My de-wormer is $120/mo

Total -- oh geeze, dont want to see this: $2490 ! !





Doesn't include hoof trims @ $20 per horse roughly every 8 weeks, or any dentals, special vet bills, show/training -- yikes, I had better get ANOTHER job to help with this habit.

Stacy


----------



## Katiean (Jan 22, 2009)

I live in Nevada. I have 4 horses.

I buy 1 bag of Safe Choice @ $16.95

1 bag of Beet pulp @ 15.95

1 bag of COB (shared with the rabbits) @ 15.95

5 bales grass/alfelfa hay @ 16.00 each for a total of $80.00

My grand total of monthly cost is $ 128.95 But remember, the bag of cob is shared with the rabbits.


----------



## turtlecreek (Jan 22, 2009)

*What state do you reside:* Southern MN

*How many horses do you own presently:* 5 - 4 minis and one biggie

*What is your feed (grain) cost:* Approx $105 now that its winter, less in the summer.

*What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa:* Approx $50 when broken down month to month from the hay we buy. We put up most of our own in the summer - mixed grass and alfalfa mix hays.

Plus dewormer, incidentals, salt blocks, treats.

Man, I feel like a cheap skate compared to most of you. But, we don't show, or promote. And I do our own feet, with the exception of the biggie mare who requires a farrier to come in.


----------



## Relic (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow some heavy duty costs some people have l couldn't afford those costs..mine for 40 some minis is 4-500 a month for bagged feeds. l get oats twice by the truck load in the fall off the field for 145 and hay runs about 2100 or less for the year..


----------



## chandab (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, I guess I'll play...

8 miniatures, 4 saddle horses (3 saddle horses are out to winter pasture with home-grown round bale hay, about 2 bales month,), so... That leaves 8 minis and 1 saddle horse for feed costs.

I'm in the frozen northern eastern corner of Montana.

I go through:

3 bags of ration balancer per month ($30 each): $90 (year round, a bit more when I have pregnant and growing horses)

1 bag of COB - $13

2 bags of senior ($15 each) - $30 (mostly for senior half-Arab gelding, and a little for my A-size stallion)

2 bags of beet pulp pellets ($8 each)- $16

2 bags of forage pellets ($10 each) - $20 (dropping this, as my senior half-Arab gelding is going onto a fat supplement - the forage pellets aren't that great of quality, but its what's available. This summer I hope to get some grass hay pellets, there is a store about 4 hours from here that carries them, so I'll stock up).

1/4 bag of alfalfa cubes - $4

Total: $173/month (in winter, its slightly less in summer, as I don't feed beet pulp). [The ration balancer is my year round staple, so that's fed 365. The beet pulp is only fed in winter, as are the alfalfa cubes.]

Our hay is bromegrass and crested wheatgrass, all our own. I go through 3/4 round bale for the senior gelding and 3/4 round bale for the minis per month. [When I do have to buy hay its around $90/ton for small squares and $80/ton for rounds.]

Plus joint supplement for the senior gelding ($40/month), Remission ($15/tub - tub lasts 4 months), B-L pellets ($15/tub).

Plus shots, dental, farrier (just lost my farrier, so looking for a new one, probably me for awhile), vet, etc.


----------



## shazzyear (Jan 22, 2009)

* What state do you reside: i am in Northeast Ohio

* How many horses do you own presently: 27 mini's & 2 arabs

* What is your feed (grain) cost: we have our own corn, so i have the feed mill mix up my horse feed using my own corn. it cost me $ 73.00 for 500 pounds of horse feed. this will last me a month. i am only feeding the 2 arabs, & only 9 mini's.

* What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa: we make our own hay, we use round & square bales. i dont know how much we spent on fuel for the tractor. if i had to buy the round bales it would be about $ 160.00 amonth

My sum total monthly is a whooping: $ 233.00 amonth


----------



## lilnickers (Jan 22, 2009)

I live in the most northern part of NY, 7 miles from Ontario, Canada.

10 minis

WINTER COSTS PER MONTH

3 bags sweet feed at $14=$45

35 bales timothy/alfalfa at 2.25=$79

*GRAND TOTAL=$124*

Wormer,salt,cost of 4 heated buckets is additional.

In the summer, the hay is cut in half as they are on pasture .


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 22, 2009)

I apparently need to figure out how to cut my costs because I'm thinking I'm over-paying or over-feeding.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 22, 2009)

* What state do you reside: Colorado

* How many horses do you own presently: 12

* What is your feed (grain) cost: 12 bags of feed @ 16.00, 1 bag of beet pulp 224.00

* What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa: 14 bales of hay @ 6.00 84.00

We have eight in the barn on shavings we get one load 5-6 months @ 160.00 (priceless)


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 22, 2009)

Location: SW Missouri

How many minis: 7

Grain costs: roughly $15 a bag, $135 a month

Hay: Alflafa/Orchard $8 a bale, $96 a month

Weight supplement: $30 a month

Close to $260 a month. Not too bad.


----------



## Genie (Jan 22, 2009)

Southwestern Ontario Canada

16 horses

2 bales per day at $3.00 a bale x 30 days =90.00

1.5 bags of Horse Krunch at 17.00 a bag =24.50

1 bag of Omolene 300 = 15.00

1.5 bags of pelleted horse feed (5.00 perbag)=7.5

Kick Start mineral =18.00

Total monthly feed cost =155.00

$9.6875 monthly per horse plus blue salt which is minimal cost

Horse herd consists of 2 stallions, 6 weanlings, 8 mares and fillies


----------



## Leeana (Jan 22, 2009)

Green Springs, OH

14 horses

*Feed*: Broodmares/Maintance Horses - $12 Nutrena Sweet Pellets @ $7.50 bag

Show Horses - Buckeye Gro N Win @ $29.00 bag

Hay: Alfalfa Orchard Gras mix at $3.50 per 50lb bale.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Square bale a day for inside horses = $105 month

Broodmares roundbales @ $20 each, 2 per month = $40 month

Broodmare feed @ 7.50 bag, 3bags week = $90 month

Show Horses grain @ $29.00 bag, three month = $87 month

Probios 1 jar month = $9.00 month

Bedding 10 bags week @ 4.99 each = $199 month

Suppliments probably about =$75 month

Beet Pulp 1 bag a week @ 14.00 bag = $56.00 month

Alfalfa Cubes @ 1 bag bi weekly $ 14.00 bag = $24.00 month

Daily wormer $46 month

Not going to add up salt blocks, mineral licks or the little things...

= $691 ...or so..not counting farrier and other little things..

Thats not to bad...dad, if you happen to hop onto the forum tonight take a look at some of these other totals ^ ..see we are not doing bad at all


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 22, 2009)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I apparently need to figure out how to cut my costs because I'm thinking I'm over-paying or over-feeding.



_[SIZE=12pt]Ha! I know the feeling....[/SIZE]_


----------



## Reble (Jan 22, 2009)

Genie made a mistake should be $180.00 for hay

Total is $245.00


----------



## minie812 (Jan 22, 2009)

WE live in SE Kansas and have 16 Minis -1 llama-1 mini donk-2 big round bale a month-free CHOICE (WE HAVE OUR OWN ROUND BALES)

2-3 bags of SAFE & SOUND @ 11.78

1 BAG BEET PULP @ 14.00

10 SQUARE BALES OF BROME @ 4.25 PER BALE

SALT BLOCK-5.00

This is for the winter months only in the summer I don't have hardly anything except pellets & supplements for the mares maybe one bag every two weeks as they tend to get to fat on the summer grass. We have excellent grass. Does not include shots-wormings and such as I buy in bulk for the year on all that and do that stuff myself. Foaling season I do spend more on bagged shavings for the foaling stalls.


----------



## twilightranch (Jan 22, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]_*What state do you reside:* Southern CA_[/SIZE]


*How many horses do you own presently: 2 minis and 3 QH also 10 pygmy goats 1 potbelly pig (included all animals that eat hay).*



*What is your feed (grain) cost:*_ I feed a few different kind of grains averaging 82 dollars._

*What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa: Grass hay square bale 10-12 dollars/ Alfalfa 13 a square bale averaging about 232 a mouth.*
_* Total = 314 a month* _


----------



## Reble (Jan 22, 2009)

I live in Ontario Canada

I have 7 minis

This is for the winter months

2 X a day = Hay cubes $9.00 a bag / 12 bags = $108.00

2 X a day = 1 bag Equilizer $25.00

1 X a day / 2 flakes spread out for all 7 when they go out doors for a couple of hours in the snow.

$2.00 a bale / approx. 8 bales = $16.00

*This is per month.....*

Total = $149.00

That is not pellet bedding, salt, dewormer, minerals etc.

oops forgot my horse crunch $15.00

total now $164.00


----------



## ruffian (Jan 22, 2009)

> I apparently need to figure out how to cut my costs because I'm thinking I'm over-paying or over-feeding. unsure.gif


That's what I'm thinking also! How does one feed 7 horses in winter on one bag of feed? Or 16 with 2??? Not trying to pick on anybody, but I am curious as to how much per horse are you feeding and what are your weather conditions? My guys pretty much have free choice hay all the time (in feeders) because the weather has been so rotten.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 22, 2009)

ruffian said:


> > I apparently need to figure out how to cut my costs because I'm thinking I'm over-paying or over-feeding. unsure.gif
> 
> 
> That's what I'm thinking also! How does one feed 7 horses in winter on one bag of feed? Or 16 with 2??? Not trying to pick on anybody, but I am curious as to how much per horse are you feeding and what are your weather conditions? My guys pretty much have free choice hay all the time (in feeders) because the weather has been so rotten.


I feed a ration ballancer..most of mine only get 1-2 cups a day of grain so one bag lasts me longer..


----------



## Reble (Jan 22, 2009)

That's what I'm thinking also! How does one feed 7 horses in winter on one bag of feed? Or 16 with 2??? Not trying to pick on anybody, but I am curious as to how much per horse are you feeding and what are your weather conditions? My guys pretty much have free choice hay all the time (in feeders) because the weather has been so rotten.

To answer this queston for : Ruffian

1 bag of equilizer is only to be fed per horse 1 cup a day... depending on size?

(this is a complete supplement)

Did not say all 7 minis get equilizer...

Mine get 17% protein of hay cubes (alfalfa) /so that helps (Good Hay makes a difference)

( and there is no waste ) from our feed store buy 2 skids for the winter. cheaper that way, only 9.00 a bag / I use 3 bags a week Now this is not when we are in show season or when my mares are about 3 months from foaling.... they get added food than....

My Paso Finos horses used to only get good quality hay and a scoop of sweet feed daily and they where riding horses and we also showed.

Summer is different again being we have 5 acres of pasture.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## lilnickers (Jan 22, 2009)

I forgot to add in shavings, which I actually spend more on than hay! That bumps my total up to *$178*.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jan 22, 2009)

Where I live- South Florida

How many horses that I own/feed (I have one full boarder that I feed as well)

6 Horses, 6 ponies (all mediums/small) and 8 minis- for a total of 20-

I feed 4 different feeds- Legands- 12.95 a bag high fat pellets

Triple Crown Complete- 18.46 a bag

Triple Crown Growth- 18.96 a bag

Equine Senior- 18.56 a bag

I feed a T/A mix, and some coastal to the IR horses- T/A- Runs me $11.45 a bale- Costal runs me 8.96 a bale.

My total feed bill for the month is about- $1500

With my College courses already getting far more demanding, I am selling 2 of above horses, and all but one of the ponies, and 6 of the minis that are here.

The only reason I am able to keep the amout of horses I do now is because 3 of those horses are leased out, I make decent money selling horses and pony foals, and I teach a great deal of lessons.

The minis as a whole, are pure enjoyment for me. I love them, I love showing them, and I really enjoy having the foals around. Do I make any real money on them? Not so much. Do they cost me much? Not really-

My big horses farrier bills are what put me under really- I pay $75-100 for front shoes on them.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 22, 2009)

Yowzers! I'm with Parmela -- I am also either way overfeeding or paying way too much. Doubt that my horses would like me to cut back, and seriously doubt that any of my vendors would consider selling for less -- like I said, I need to get another job


----------



## MagicTheMini (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm in So. Cal

I have three horses- 1 mini (yes it is possible to have one mini) and 2 bigs

My mini feed costs- $27.00/month-He eats one bale of timothy per month.

Total feed costs-

8 bales alfalfa @ $15= $120

4 bags alfalfa pellets @ $15 = $60

1 bale timothy @ $27 = $27

Total $207

Thats more then I thought. When my biggest big was in training, but feed bill dropped by more than half.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 23, 2009)

I pre-purchased my grass hay load before the winter set, so took advantage of the before winter discount.

I am feeding 4 mini-horses, (2 adults and two yearlings)

The 4 of them will go thru about a 120 pound bale of * burmuda grass hay *a week so in just hay. = 48.00 month.

I feed a combo of *enrich 32 ration balancer, and oats *to to the yearlings, sothat may amount to 10.00 to 15.00 a month

I trim all my own hooves so no cost there.

we always keep a *50 lb 12-12 Purina mineral only block *out to assure full mineral access. Lasts at least a year. 2.66 a month

Also a 50 lb *salt/w sulfer block*, 24-7 (seems to last forever.) pennies

So approximatly *50.00- 70.00 a month*, durring the winter months and all are doing well.

Summer cuts costs in half as we have pasture.


----------



## Genie (Jan 23, 2009)

Reble said:


> Genie made a mistake should be $180.00 for hay Total is $245.00


and now you know why I am a RETIRED banker. . . l.o.l.

. . . . 15.31 per horse per month.........

Thanks Mary!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay, I'll play!

*What state do you reside*: I reside in Louisiana

*How many horses do you own presently*: I presently own around 70 horses (all minis)

*What is your feed (grain) cost:*

I started out feeding Purina Stratgey ($9.50 - $10.95/bag). When feed costs started getting out of hand about 3 years ago I switched to a 12% pelleted feed called Country Acres(still made by Purina) was $7.95/bag. That feed is now the same price as what I was paying for Strategy!!!

100 bags pelleted feed/month = $1095

20 bags of Equine Jr/month = $350

*What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa:* I purchased 400 bales of weed free high quality Alicia Bermuda hay in October. It was $5.00/bale. I use about 60 bales +or-/month (depends on the weather) =$300

I am hoping my hay will last me until April, but not holding my breath.

So for just feed and hay my costs are $1,745.00/month.





Does not include other care expenses or trainer show fees when I have any horses being shown.


----------



## candycar (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll play too. Never added it up before- interesting

I live in Kentucky 2 minis/ no pasture

Feed: 1 bag $14-$16 lasts 50 days= $116

BOSS 2 bag $25 = $50

Hay: 50 bales mix grass $5 a bale = $250 10 bales timothy $6.25 a bale = $66

Shavings 1 bag a month $6 = $72 Vet 1X vaccs = $175

Dentist 1Xfloat per horse = $90 Ferrier 5X = $250

Various and sundry items

Approx cost per year $1080 or around $90 per month (less than the cost of Dish TV!)

On the other hand-- the cost to keep the 10-12 cats is about $200 a month! (heavy vet and flea med bills!)


----------



## gvpalominominis (Jan 23, 2009)

State: Washington (about an hour and 1/2 south from Stacy)

No. of Horses: 20 (19 stalled) No pasture

Grain: $169 (LMF Showtime & LMF Devopment to show string and babies @ $23 per bag // Strategy & Purina Complete Advantage to all the fat mares - Avg $16 per bag)

Beet Pulp: $16

Hay: $310 Quality orchard grass and alfalfa - 80/20

Suppliments: $60

Shavings: $195

Wormer: $25

Farrier: Do my own

Total Avg. Monthly Expense - Excluding Vet Care: $775

Avg. Price per horse per month - $38.80


----------



## joyenes (Jan 23, 2009)

I live in Michigan

Feed 22 minis with 3 foals due in April

Hay- 2nd and 3rd cutting alfalfa large bales. 4.25 each 2.5 bales daily. approx 75 bales per month. Cost $318.75 monthly (winter time)

Grain- 8 bags Equine JR monthly 18.00 each. $144.00 month

5 bags Equine Adult monthly 16.50 each.$82.50 month

2 bags Equine Senior monthly 16.00 each $32.00 month

5 bags 10% Sweet Feed month 8.00 each $50.00 month

Shavings-45 bags per month 6.00 each $270.00 month ( this changes all the time depending on the season but usually goes up and never done




)

Doesn't include supplements that I will be adding for show season.

Grand Total-$897.25





Oh My I thought it was closer to 700.00, don't tell my hubby


----------



## Kawgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

I live in North Carolina and I have 1 miniature horse.

Platform Miniature feed, use about 1/2 bag/month- $9/month

Biotin-$4

Daily wormer-$7

he can come and go in his stall so it stays pretty clean, only add about 1 bag/month-$5

My husband's boss gives me all the hay I need just because he likes to play farmer on the weekends!

Hay-$0

Monthy average-$25

Wow! I feel so lucky after seeing what some of you are spending!

I also worm him with Zimecterin Gold 3 times a year, the farrier comes every 8 weeks, I spend about $225 a year on regular veterinary visits and of course salt is available all the time for him. So, I spend approximately $750/year total.

Not bad!


----------



## nootka (Jan 23, 2009)

5 Miniature horses in NW Oregon:

3 bales Orchard Grass 80 lb+ per month @ 24.99/bale

2 bags of Strategy at 14.99 per bag

Worm meds $10 per month

Hoof trims are $15 ea. every 8 weeks so 37.50.

I don't average in the shots per month, the amount of those varies too much and we give them too infrequently...152.45 for a month. Might be more like 160 with the beet pulp figured in.

Liz


----------



## minie812 (Jan 23, 2009)

ruffian said:


> > I apparently need to figure out how to cut my costs because I'm thinking I'm over-paying or over-feeding. unsure.gif
> 
> 
> That's what I'm thinking also! How does one feed 7 horses in winter on one bag of feed? Or 16 with 2??? Not trying to pick on anybody, but I am curious as to how much per horse are you feeding and what are your weather conditions? My guys pretty much have free choice hay all the time (in feeders) because the weather has been so rotten.


My horses are on hay 24/7 in the winter and on average get 1 c.pellet mixed with beet pulp 2 x day more or less also mix in some oil for their coats. I give supplements and increase some of the pellet mix the last three months of gestation. Rotational worming also and I only have one that is a hard keeper. Now if I was showing which I hope to do this year with two of mine then I have cut back some on the hay and increased the pellet mix. I make a warm slop for everyone and they love it. I don't have any horses that are two fat or to skinny they maintain a nice weight and have healthy shiny coats. Our winter so far has been very mild but when it gets really cold I do increase their pellets. I would welcome anyone to see my minis and see that they are very healthy.


----------



## Echo Acres (Jan 23, 2009)

I am located in MN.

We have 2 big horses, 10 minis, and 1 mini donkey.

Monthly cost:

Grain, oats, and beat pulp $130.00

Hay $202.50 (we only pay 2.25 per bale for quality hay)

Total of $332.50. This is a high average cost. It does not include suppliments, worming, trimming and vet.

Our horses are fed individually 2x a day both grain and hay. All of our minis are show horses except 1 that is a brood mare and bred for 2009. Both Quarter horses are brood mares (currently open) and eat quite a bit of hay and grain. We are very fortunate to get the grain and hay at good prices.


----------



## uwharrie (Jan 23, 2009)

Currently we are feeding 5 minis

5 bags of Strategy @ $16

1 round bale a month @ $35

total $115

of course this does not include worming, treats, farrier service ect.

I will be switching one mare over to Coastal hay next month since she is due to foal in May. We purchased it for $5 a bale, not yet sure how much will use over a month but I am guessing at least a bale a week for her ( she is an extremely easy keeper)


----------



## MooreAcres (Jan 23, 2009)

Live in NW Oregon...

Currently feeding just THREE horses.

Hay = about $40-45

Grain = $15-20

Treats = $5

Shavings = $25-30

So about $85-100 a month...some months more, some less...


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 24, 2009)

Fascinating thread!

I am feeding six minis; including one 'maximum' B and one around 30", others are all right near 34"and similar in weight and build. There is practically speaking NO grazing here. I feed both a mixed grass hay and a top quality alfalfa, along with concentrates once daily, a stabilized ground flax, and soaked beet pulp once daily. I haven't factored in the cost of deworming, vaccinations, or other items like tooth floating; I do my own farriery, and always have.

Hay 5 1/2 bales/mo. grass(approx. 60 lb. bales)@$9.40/bale

@ 3 3/4 bales/mo alfalfa(60 lb. bales) @ $8.20/bale

Concentrates: Triple Crown Lite: 1 @ $20.95/bag (!!!!!)*

Triple Crown Senior: 1 @ $21.95/bag (!!!!!!!)*

Flax, averages $13+/mo.

Beet pulp, @ 7/8 bag @$20/50# bag (!!!!!)*

*All of these I just bought at the latest, AGAIN-HIGHER, prices....suppose the suppliers 'haven't noticed' that fuel prices have dropped???

I get this to add up to @ $160/mo., or between $26-27/horse/month.

Got to say, I HATE that the feed suppliers seem to me to be 'taking advangtage' to KEEP ON raising prices...Triple Crown, in particular--but, my horses have done so well on the program I have now that I am loathe to change it...a classic 'rock and a hard place' situation, for me.

Margo


----------



## ruffian (Jan 24, 2009)

joyenes said:


> Oh My I thought it was closer to 700.00, don't tell my hubby


Hmmm - sounds like some blackmailing may be [email protected]!!


----------



## kaprikorn (Jan 24, 2009)

What state do you reside: Central North Carolina

How many horses do you own presently: 4 minis, 3 are mares(2 in foal)

I have four acres of nice pasture (not fescue), so my feed bill is low. Only have to feed hay when the grass gets munched down in winter or one is in a stall for some reason. I increase the feed to the 2 mares last 6 months.

What is your feed (grain) cost: I buy 1 bag of Legends Performance every other month for the stallion and open mare ( $12.85) and 1 Mare and Foal each month at $15.95 per bag totaling about $25.00 1 bag of beet pulp (last forever) $12.80 1 bag of chopped alfalfa $16.00 (lasts a long time, too) They get 1-2 cups of feed, 1 cup of beet pulp and 1 handful of alfalfa in the winter(less when the grass is in) and free feed hay. $ 30 +

What are you spending on grass/hay/coastal/alfalfa: I buy (10) bales of orchard/timothy mix at $6.50 per bale totaling $65.00 per 3 months. $6.50/month average

One tube of wormer does all 4 every other month rotating wormer. $13.00 so $6.00/month

So my total is roughly $ 50 or less

But two babies are on the way in a month ot two , so this will change


----------



## Marty (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok Kimberle, why did you have to ask this!!!!

I have 11 minis and 1 on the way

I big quarter horse

Boy oh boy I got the shock of my life when I saw this thread and decided to sit down and do some figuring. I am so overwhelemed that I cannot even finish adding it all up so I just quit and made myself a nice hot cup of tea. I think it is very safe to say I have a whole lot more going out monthly than what I have coming in. Gee, isn't that how the United States got into National debt?

Just from looking at what I already have down here, its not the cost of hay, or the cost of feed that is killing me, its the cost of shavings. I do stall at night and during bad weather and I insist on nice bedding. So right there I'm screwed. (can we say that on here?)

I think its time for me to get serious and sell a horse.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jan 24, 2009)

nootka said:


> 5 Miniature horses in NW Oregon:3 bales Orchard Grass 80 lb+ per month @ 24.99/bale
> 
> 2 bags of Strategy at 14.99 per bag
> 
> ...



Omg, someone else from Astoria! I was raised there when young!! Lived at Emerald Heights, years ago, and Tongue Point!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jan 24, 2009)

I just have the 1 mini and 3 goats.

2 bales of grass hay @ 17.00= 34.00

1 bag of Equine Senior @ 16.95 which has lasted since Nov 10th, 2008

50 lb mineral and salt block 10.95 which will last forever.

with treats I would say about 50 bucks a month for me.

treats being carrots, apples, oranges, lettuce, celery, crackers, oats and only the left overs.

I am going to try and take some classes on trimming his feet, so I can do it my self.

But until then I have him on a standing appointment of every 8 weeks with trimming and wormer.


----------

